# Thousands bid farewell to latest Canadian casualty in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2008)

Sir, RIP.





> *Thousands bid farewell to latest Canadian casualty in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, June  8, 2008 |  8:07 AM ET  Comments179Recommend93*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rest In Peace.....
VP


----------



## 0699 (Jun 8, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn...  RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 9, 2008)

RIP Cpt Snyder. Sad read.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## elle (Jun 9, 2008)

Rest In Peace.  Prayers to comfort your family and friends.


----------



## tova (Jun 9, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Jun 11, 2008)

Rest easy Captain.


----------



## car (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2008)

That sucks... RIP Sir.


----------



## Frisco (Jun 13, 2008)

RIP, Prayers out for the family.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 13, 2008)

RIP Cpt Snyder

Prayers out to your fiance, family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 13, 2008)

RIP Captain Snyder. My thoughts and prayers out to all those with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home in Canada...


----------

